# getting stick 'n poke to work?



## trotsky

so my friend and I tried a few times last night to get stick 'n poke tattoos to work.
We had some inkflow issues at first, the india ink wasn't really getting to the tip of the needle, so we probably should have wrapped more thread around the needle. So we tried using pen ink which went in better but didn't stay when the excess was wiped away. I'm guessing from the lack of blood that we might not have gone in deep enough? (we went in about the thickness of a penny.) It's now the morning after and it doesn't hurt at all. I did try to rub more ink in the holes afterwards but I feel like that's just wishful thinking. 

only other thing I can think of is maybe we were doing the actual tattooing wrong? we went straight in and out vertically. Do we have to do more of a scratching motion with it? My friend tried slash and pour on himself when I was asleep and it seems to have worked pretty well.

Any advice?


----------



## Squidaroo

go more of an angle and try taping a few pins together heat it up then get the ink on there......


----------



## Scuz

From experience with stick n poke, the ink doesn't stay as well. Slash and poor seems to work better, but then again me and my friend didn't do any research on it and just went by what we heard when we tried stick n poke


----------



## steelcitybrew

Its because you guys arnt going deep enough. Man up and push harder.


----------



## farmer john

penny should be the ticket use good india ink go in twist and pull out straight in and out for shading use multiple sewing machine needles close together dnt fuck with pen ink it will reject maybe not now but 2 5 10 years down the line it will keep the thread wrapped pretty close to the tip


----------



## trotsky

Thanks guys. It seems like the problem was not wrapping the thread far enough down the needle. Was going for some norse runes so I dunno how that'd work with slash/pour. But it seems like stick and poke is definitely worth another shot.


----------



## keg

use qtips and swipe ink over the places you poked.if you see blood ,put ink on top and in it gos....


----------



## vandalette

Personally i like to use at least 3 needle wrapped together and i wrap the thread pretty close to the tip and push til i feel the pop of the skin. I found that stamp ink comes out darker then Indian ink. What also works is (if you have access to one) a hollow needle, its sharper and it holds the ink in it better then thread does. 

p.s. stick and poke always takes a while, you gotta go over it and over it til it looks sold.


----------



## slothhead

I usually go over the design once and then go over it until the dots turn into a line. Wrap the thread to almost the tip of the needle and then once you start stabbing the thread will get pushed back with the skin. I haven't tried using more then one needle but I'd like to try.


----------



## Wild Ty Laserbeam

wrap almost to the tip of needle. use india. poke hard and go over it a bunch. I have six sticknpokes, 3 of which I did myself and the other 3 were done the same way. Has always worked fine for me.


----------



## FLoP

i use a regular sewing needle and cotton thread. i try to poke as straight as possible so the ink does blow out and go off course. draw it on with a pen then fill it in. going deep enough to pop is key. ive done a few friends as well as myself and they come out great if you put effort into it. if you use 3 needles you get a little triangle so youll have to hit the same spot again, but twist the rig BEFORE you poke the second or third time. and try to get as much done before the skin starts to swell. the ink wont stay as well and the skin will actually indent and make it harder to finish.


----------



## Ethan Mathers

when me and my friend did it we dotted the outline with some Japanese tattoo ink we bought offf the internet... washed it off then went over it 10 or 11 times it stayed fine... idk maybe we just had good luck


----------



## keg

yeah that qtip is the way to go no matter how you do it,just to get more ink in there.And anyone who wants to try the slash way..if your kinda old it does not work so well(white scars,etc)did it a alot that way when i was in jr high but now i am old as dirt shit does not work as well.


----------



## Smell The Magic

This is one that i did a couple of weeks ago and it seems to have stayed in there, i think the trick is to go as deep as you can! Good luck!


----------



## brayden klatt

yeah man all good advise just make sure you dont screw it up like i did
now i gotta upside down peace sign on my arm that isnt even a circle XD
no regrets its about the memories tho rite?


----------



## Ethan Mathers

brayden klatt said:


> yeah man all good advise just make sure you dont screw it up like i did
> now i gotta upside down peace sign on my arm that isnt even a circle XD
> no regrets its about the memories tho rite?


 
haha yea i remeber dat broXD fun times


----------



## litterlife

no regrets XD


----------

